
Melting Arctic Could Supercharge Climate Feedback Loop - cryptoz
http://www.climatecentral.org/news/melting-arctic-could-supercharge-climate-feedback-20440
======
headShrinker
I just can't get over, what seems to be the masses apathy regarding this
issue.

~~~
King-Aaron
It's because a vast percentage of the population who do hear about this news
live in urban areas. Climate change is something that's talked about on TV,
but when they're cold or hot, they have a thermostat to fix that.

Because it's not directly affecting these people, they literally don't care
due to "all the other things in their lives" that take priority.

I'm sure if you are a pacific islander who's whole Island gets consumed by the
ocean, you'll be pretty direct in your attitude towards climate change. But
it's going to be so far beyond too late by the time that happens to an
urbanised area, that even if a good sized city goes into the drink and people
wake up, we won't be able to fix it.

The pessimist inside me says we've already passed that point, and I've seen
studies that agree. Doesn't help the existential feeling of dread, knowing
that there is a slim yet real possibility that everything will go tits-up in
our life time.

